# Dog names, how you picked them



## AgentP (Dec 12, 2011)

The first three dogs I had were named before I got them.

I named the first dog I bought *Omba* (she was a Staffie) - after a lovable little dwarf in J.D. Salinger's "The Laughing Man". The name fit perfectly.









We just named our newly adopted dog (a mutt) *Blue* because my 5 year old asked if the dog was blue when we saw the first (overexposed) picture of her online (it's the one in the avatar). My husband thought it would make a nice name and we all agreed.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Blu Boy was named by my Mother after " Little Boy Blue " and his eyes were blue when he was 12 weeks old. Leeo was named by myself after my Dad's middle name " Lee " ... since my Dad got him for me ... and also I am a Leo astrology sign as well as my Dad ... So I just added the " O " to the " Lee " 

Abbylynn was named by myself after studying the meaning of names on the internet forever! Lol! I wanted an Old German name .... I put Abby ... which was a wife of a biblical prophet and Lynn, in which put together they all mean fair, honest, and beautiful. 

Benny got his name from a stuffie that the Blu Boy and Leeo had as pups. We used to tell them to go get Benny ... and they would, and then proceed to shake it to death. It was a name my Mother gave the stuffie. Since she has passed away ... I named Benny in memory of my Mother.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

My dogs are all named after music titles, composers, or lyrics from sounds.

Strauss is named after a composer.
Mirada is named after a marching band tune.
The new puppy, who will arrive in summer, will be called Seville (the Barber of Seville).


----------



## The Feather Duster (Apr 14, 2010)

Good stories, Abby. Plume is named for her featheriness. Especially her tail which is as feathery as any tail can be. And her chest which is also quite feathery and fluffy. Given the French bloodlines which run through me, I just had to give my little girl a French name. Plume = feather.


----------



## marsha=whitie (Dec 29, 2008)

My first dog, a white GSD, came with the name Whitney, so we just kept it. 
Rose Petal, my second pup, was named because her nose was pink, like a rose petal. 
Lola was named after the Kinks song, "Lola," because she looked pretty masculine. 
Callie's full name is Callisto Kaida, which means "most beautiful little dragon." She was a demon puppy, so she was named that.
Suzi Q was named after my favorite Hostess snack, but with a different name alteration.
Bryna translates to "strong one." She was the runt of the litter, and almost died.


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Dec 9, 2011)

What a great thread!

After wracking my brain and scouring the Internet for a name, I thought to myself, "What's the name of the place she lives now?" I checked the Rescue site and saw that it was the Animal Protection League of Mercer County. 'Mercy' just popped into my head and I thougt it was both sweet and appropriate.

I named Valen for a character in Babylon 5, a science fiction series that was on TV when I brought him home, but I lost count of how many time I was asked if it was a contraction of 'Van Halen'!


----------



## JulieK1967 (May 29, 2011)

I fancy literary names for my pets so when we adopted our pup, we were debating between Little Nell, from ****ens' _Old Curiosity Shop_ because she was so tiny and a little shy when we first brought her home, and Molly Bloom from Joyce's _Ulysses_ because she has the longest legs and she's a red head, plus I love Joyce. As you can see from my sig, Molly Bloom won out in the end and it suits her much better than Nell b/c she is not shy anymore! 

I've also got a clownish tuxedo cat named Zooey for a J.D. Salinger character and this summer we just lost his brother, named Oliver Twist.


----------



## a7dk (Mar 30, 2011)

Hobbes is named after the philosopher, Thomas Hobbes. I also think it's appropriate when I think of a certain mischievous tiger from a certain comic strip!

Fun thread!


----------



## stacey101 (Sep 20, 2010)

When Koda was a puppy he was chocolate brown like all black masked shihtzus, he looked like a little bear cub. Remined me of Koda from brother bear so vola Koda!


----------



## KodiBarracuda (Jul 4, 2011)

Lady was from Lady and the Tramp (you can tell how old I was, and gosh, how old she is now).
Roonie was taken from his original name, Jake, we said Jake-A-Roonie and Roonie stuck.
Kodi really has no origin, it was Chance, then Champ, then Kodi. We kind of just threw things to the wall until one stuck, and that was Kodi.


----------



## Red Fraggle (Nov 23, 2011)

When I was 4, my family adopted a scruffy little wiry terrier X of some sort we never figured out. We named her after Mokey Fraggle because of her scruffy crazy white fur.

Then, I took my boys to the shelter and adopted our labX, who was absolutely terrified of everything. He wembled over whether to go through doors, he wembled over whether to jump up on the couch, he wembled over whether or not to eat in front of me. He didn't let me put him down for a couple days and if I had to get up and do something, he'd whine for a minute then seek out the boychild for cuddles. So, we named him Wembley after Wembley Fraggle. It turned out to be a perfect name for him. It's a good thing my kids like watching MY old favourite kids shows.


----------



## Duke G (Dec 13, 2011)

For Duke, our chocolate Lab, neither my husband or myself could agree on names. He didn't like my choices and I didn't like his choices. We ended up writing them all down on separate small pieces of paper, folding them up and putting them in a hat. My husband got to make the draw. The result, one of MY choices, lol.


----------



## Avie (Jul 10, 2011)

My White Swiss Shepherd came to us with the name Charlie. We thought of renaming him, but Charlie really seemed to suit him. I later found out he was named after Charlie Parker, a jazz musician. 

Our English Cocker Spaniel's name is Yuna. She was originally bought for my stepbrother, a fervent gamer (I think it was to try and reconnect him to earth again ), and he named her after a Final Fantasy character.


----------



## RoughCollie (Mar 7, 2011)

Aidan's breed is Irish in origin. My kids researched and agreed upon his Irish name, which agreement is a first. This is a very popular boys name right now. (The second time all 4 kids agreed on anything was when they chose Aidan.)

I wanted to name him Jetson or Astro. If we get another dog, I'm going to name her all by myself.


----------



## Charis (Jul 12, 2009)

Misty was named for her eye color - she has light blue eyes. Sierra was named off a name on the wall at WM. I like the sound and so it become hers. Many think she was named for her color (she is a brownish-red) instead.


----------



## Miss Bugs (Jul 4, 2011)

Happy-it was her litter name at her breeders, it just kinda stuck.

Misty-short for "Mistletoe Mischief" she was my x-mas present from my parents and we wanted a christmasy name..it was going to be be Mistletoe Christmas and either Misty or Chrissy for short but she was such a trouble maker when she set food in the van for the first time that my mom and I just looked at eachother and said "Mistletoe Mischief" and Misty she was lol 

Rusty-came with it, his first name was Cujo, but his second owners changed it to Rusty, I just kept it what I took him in. 

Electra-came with it, I kept the name officially, but unofficially her name is "Baby" because she has a baby face and until recently was the baby of the house. nobody in RL actually calls her Electra..actually most people in RL have no idea who "Electra" is lol 

Ladybug(RB)- when I took her in she was a very old stray(approx 12) she was presumambly abandoned do to her age. during the waiting period we were refering to her as "the old lady" and it just kinda morphed into Ladybug lol 

Gem-no particular reason, we were throwing names out there and trying to find one that both my mom and I could agree on, and it just fits her..plus she is super colourful like a gemstone


----------



## PackMomma (Sep 26, 2011)

I didn't get to name Cash, as I purchased him from a breeder at 2 years old - but his registered name is "Hillsdale Walk The Line" so his name is Johnny Cash, or short is Cash. 

Yeah Thumper is an odd one. We originally wanted to find some kind of "Australian" name, since the majority of his bloodline is of Australian breeds, so it was going to be Foster, after the Australian beer. But it didn't quite catch...

My boyfriend and I are pretty heavy into Motocross, and we both ride 4-stroke bikes, a common "nickname" for a 4 stroke motocross bike is a "Thumper", so that's what we stuck with ..it was very unusual which we liked too. He also thumps his tail really hard on the floor all the time so we always hear the "thump, thump, thump" haha so its fitting. Everyone thinks we named him after the bunny in Bambi though LOL


----------



## Active Dog (Jan 18, 2010)

Ava was named after a character I was writing about in one of my stories, she fit the personality to a T and I never looked back.

Miko I named because of a dog that was supposedly a wolf mix my sister had, regardless of if it was a wolf mix or not he was the greatest dog I have ever met and smart as could be. Unfortunately my sister didn't really own him but was keeping him for a friend till they could get a place that allowed dogs, and he kinda hopped from place to place after that. He was very loved and cherished and I wanted to honor him buy naming my next dog after him. (the name is also from the movie Pocahontes, the raccoons name was Mikko).


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Daytona was named for the race (We used to be big Nascar fans)

Bella is named for the Italian word meaning Beautiful (so unoriginal, I know)

Palmer and Wilson (my mom's dogs) are named after my township we live in and it's neighboring borough (they're brothers). I was personally a fan of pitter and patter...but it obviously didn't stick.


----------



## DustyCrockett (Sep 24, 2011)

excellent idea for a thread, but I'm not going back more than 30 years........

Rudy Kabouti, the black/tan dachshund named after a character on The Cosby Show (she was mated with our friends' Beanie Weenie -- we were into rhyming names back then)

Bob Dylan, the dachshund, a stray who showed up on our doorstep one day with No direction home / A complete unknown / Like a rolling stone

Dusty Crockett King of the Wild Frontier, aka Dusty Powers International Dog of Mystery, the black mouth cur. His first name described his condition upon arrival -- the rest just fell into place

Scout, the westie, named after a character in _To Kill a Mockingbird_ (the wife's favorite novel) in a ploy by my daughter to convince my wife that a 2nd dog was a good idea. It worked. btw, Scout is officially the Prime Minister of the Wild Frontier.

Tucker, the ridgeback mix, named after a rock & roll band when _Can't You See_ came on the radio during the 90-minute drive to pick him up and the daugher says, "who's that?" I answered, "the Marshall Tucker Band." Tucker is the new King of the Wild Frontier.


----------



## Canaqua (Sep 27, 2011)

Dale came with her name...actually she'd had the name Daisy and the name Dale, plus some others (we were her sixth home at only 18 months!). She was well-known to local Animal Control, so we had the name history (from all her "arrests" ). We called her "Dale Daisy", or just "Dale". My nine year old named the Border Collie "Molly", I don't know why and he doesn't either, he just looked at her and decided her name was Molly.


----------



## Lamora (Aug 16, 2011)

My Sadie is named after her mother-- for some reason I fell in love with it. We got her on Valentine's day, wanted to name something for that, but couldnt come up wht anything we liked. Her B-day is the 23 of Dec, so we tried something to do with the holidays, didnt like any of them either. Now we live in a neighborhood where 2 out of 3 female dogs are named Sadie!! I didnt know it was such a common name. If I had known that, would have named her Diva (Deeva) cuz its all about her!! and she knows it! lol


----------



## MariJoy (Nov 10, 2011)

My first dog (Standard Schnauzer/Wire Terrier mix) was named Marty, and I can't honestly remember why our family named him that...40 years ago, lol
Our black Lhasa Apso was Oh What a Night on his papers, and became The Mighty Nighty to us.
I fostered a Wire Fox Terrier for my mom named Chucky, spunky name for a spunky boi.
And our current furrguy is, of course, Ziggy - formally known as Zigfried Von Vitale


----------



## sarahsaurus (Jul 23, 2011)

My GSD/pit mix is named Toki after a character on the cartoon Metalocalypse. Later I found out that Toki is Korean for bunny rabbit. It fits him since he has huge goofy ears.

My Kelpie mix was called Java when we got her, because of her coloring and I think it fits her. But half the time I end up calling her Jabbers or Jabba. 

My Pyr mix was named Beethoven at the shelter, and I didn't want to change it. Although my fiance really wanted to name him Bumble after the abominable snowman in Rudolph the Red Nosed Reindeer.


----------



## WheatenDaneMom (Nov 4, 2011)

Phoenix was named after the mythical bird. My last name is Dragon. A Dragon breathes fire and demolishes and a Phoenix is born from the ashes. My husband and I moved to a new town, it was our first dog together so to us it meant "A start".

Brody is a name that I always loved/wanted for a son but fell on deaf ears so I named my dog it.


----------



## WheatenDaneMom (Nov 4, 2011)

Lamora said:


> My Sadie is named after her mother-- for some reason I fell in love with it. We got her on Valentine's day, wanted to name something for that, but couldnt come up wht anything we liked. Her B-day is the 23 of Dec, so we tried something to do with the holidays, didnt like any of them either. Now we live in a neighborhood where 2 out of 3 female dogs are named Sadie!! I didnt know it was such a common name. If I had known that, would have named her Diva (Deeva) cuz its all about her!! and she knows it! lol


My parents had a Sadie... I kept trying to get them to call her Sadie Hawkins but they chose Sadie Mae... it's such a sweet dog's name


----------



## DustyCrockett (Sep 24, 2011)

Canaqua said:


> Dale came with her name...actually she'd had the name Daisy and the name Dale, plus some others (we were her sixth home at only 18 months!). She was well-known to local Animal Control, so we had the name history (from all her "arrests" ). We called her "Dale Daisy", or just "Dale".


reminds me of a song..._Thank heavens for Dale Evans..._


----------



## osdbmom (Feb 15, 2011)

We brought Zoey home after a difficult year after losing my dad and my dh losing his job. We were looking ahead to a new, happier life, and we were looking up names and meanings. We wanted something a little bit different, and found that Zoey means "life". We thought it was fitting.
Ziva was named after the character on NCIS.


----------



## Avie (Jul 10, 2011)

Active Dog said:


> Ava was named after a character I was writing about in one of my stories, she fit the personality to a T and I never looked back.
> 
> Miko I named because of a dog that was supposedly a wolf mix my sister had, regardless of if it was a wolf mix or not he was the greatest dog I have ever met and smart as could be. Unfortunately my sister didn't really own him but was keeping him for a friend till they could get a place that allowed dogs, and he kinda hopped from place to place after that. He was very loved and cherished and I wanted to honor him buy naming my next dog after him. (the name is also from the movie Pocahontes, the raccoons name was Mikko).


You know, 'miko' also means 'sorceress' in Japanese. Your sig makes me think it's a good fit


----------



## melaka (Mar 31, 2010)

Mine are all pretty boring - I tend to pick names from books/movies/TV shows that I like.

Mina (14-year-old black cat) named for Mina Harker in the Dracula movies/books.

Zero (7-year-old tabby cat) named for the ghost dog in The Nightmare Before Christmas. Though he is a classic Tabby, so he also has a big O on his side, which sealed the name for me. I also later found out that I had a great-uncle Cyril who everyone called Zero, which I thought was pretty cool.

Buffy (almost-2-year-old muttly dog) named for the title character in the best show ever, Buffy the Vampire Slayer. She was almost named Zora, a Slovak word for sunrise and a race of characters in Zelda video games, but she responded more to Buffy (probably because it sounds like puppy). I think she chose the one that fits her best.

Growing up I also had Lloyd the parakeet (after Lloyd Dobler), Pebbles the Sheltie (since she had red hair like Pebbles Flintstone) and Pepper the cockatiel (because of his color). I didn't name any other family pets.


----------



## Charis (Jul 12, 2009)

Avie said:


> Our English Cocker Spaniel's name is Yuna. She was originally bought for my stepbrother, a fervent gamer (I think it was to try and reconnect him to earth again ), and he named her after a Final Fantasy character.


I have a co-worker who names his human children (with his wife help/consent) names out of popular games. It was an interesting conversation.


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

*Sophie-* Sophie is our first "Family dog". And no one could agree on a name for her let alone an AKC name. She was an evil little pup, constantly biting people as hard as she could. If you made a sound she would just bite harder. lol So her AKC name came to be "Psycho Sophie". 

*Damon-* I rescued Damon earlier this year from a bad situation. His name was Charlie when we first picked him up. I had a cat with that name when I was little that passed away so I decided to change it. Well I had recently got my expander bar put in my mouth (which is out now thank the lord). And I could not pronounce some words correctly so my names were limited at the time. My friend came over that night and we were brainstorming ideas when "The Vampire Diaries" came on. lol So you can guess where the name Damon came from. 

As for my other dogs when I was little we named them from song titles, TV shows, movies, books, Greek Gods, Egyptian Gods. composers, the season they were born, their color etc.


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 4, 2011)

When we knew that we were going to be getting Lola my son and I made a list of names that we liked. the The top contenders were Lily, Molly, and Poppy. My son wanted Cookie but I didn't like that at all. We decided on Lily and called her that for the first week or so that we had her home but somehow it never felt "right." One day Seth called her Lola by mistake and that is what she has been ever since.


----------



## DustyCrockett (Sep 24, 2011)

So far I've counted 15 loosely based on literature (counting TV and video game characters), 10 with a musical connection, 7 based on physical/behavioral attributes, 3 geographical, 2 motorsports-related, and one food-based name........


----------



## WheatenDaneMom (Nov 4, 2011)

Our cat is named "Orange Cat".... the story behind his name runs deep..... LOL


----------



## stationgirl (Nov 18, 2011)

I picked Baxter because he reminded me of the dog out of Anchorman also named Baxter, The lady who paid for Bonnie's adoption chose her name, Ammo seemed a perfect fit for an LGD dog, Nelson had one eye removed and it fitted well and Telly was called telly because I was watching Sesame St and the Telly Monster came on and she was destroying a box at the time and it just made sense, Boss was originally name Hank but he started acting all superior to the other dogs and we were calling him Boss and it kinda stuck.


----------



## cbramsey (Nov 13, 2011)

Sarah was named for the Fleetwood Mac song "Sara" which my wife heard on the radio as we were bringing her home from her previous owner. She was only 3 months old at the time and neither of us liked her previous name.

Count was named Count when we adopted him from the Animal Shelter. He was 2 1/2 years old so it was too late to change his name.


----------



## jersey_gray (Dec 8, 2011)

a7dk said:


> Hobbes is named after the philosopher, Thomas Hobbes. I also think it's appropriate when I think of a certain mischievous tiger from a certain comic strip!
> 
> Fun thread!


I have a big orange tabby named Hobbes, after the tiger in the comic strip 

Amy is named after a character from the A-Team (husband named). Barley was originally christened Harley by his previous owners but we didn't care for it. Harley became Barley (husband drinks beer). Lil Chocolate came with that name and it suited her so we kept it. Wally and Angel both came named and with them being 8 and 12 years old when they entered my life I didn't change their names (both long deceased now). Connie and Candy were the family dogs when I was growing up. Connie my sister and I named after our first dog, my dad's seeing eye dog Connie. Candy was a canine character in a favorite book of mine only when I read the book again after naming her it turns out I had gotten the two dogs names mixed up-I'd meant to name her after Chops from the book, not Candy. It was a book called "Scout". Juvenile Christian book, about a boy and a Dobermann named Scout. Great book. The cats are Radar (he had huge ears as a kitten/MASH character), Onyx (multi-colored gem, she's a multi-colored cat, tortie), Hobbes (the aforementioned cat), and Chimera (a mythological creature, I named her and Onyx). I personally don't care for commonly used names for people being used for pets. I also had a Kingsnake named Amadeus in the past, named after the composer.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

I like names others don't really use. And I like things that make me laugh. 
Smalls is infamously known from The Sandlot, but it is a nod to John Goodman's character in Raising Arizona (an equally fine film)
Jack is District Attorney Jack McCoy. I love Law and Order, I love Sam Waterston, and Jack is a distinguished salt and pepper older gentleman.
Jonas is my favorite name for a boy and I will never have kids, so it went to my favorite breed. Also a jam My Name is Jonas by Weezer.
Magpie came with her name, I've never heard a dog named Magpie, and I used to hate it but somehow became fond of it.
Shambles is self explanatory.
Our foster is Elsa, I named her for Elsa the lioness. I am hoping she will have a similar tale where she learns to be a dog like Elsa learned to be a lion.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

Jackson was named after viewing his photo a week before I met him. Kept trying to come up with names and my mom and I, one night, watched the movie Walk the Line and loved the Johnny Cash song 'Jackson'. It just totally stuck and fit, and I loved it. I also am a big Michael Jackson fan so it worked in that sense too.

I am pretty sure I have my future second dogs name already picked out.  I have, like, three that I am really set on.


----------



## ErikaPaige (Nov 3, 2011)

Our first dog, a chocolate lab, we named Tori, short for Victoria, after the queen.
Tucker's name came with him. (Jack Russel) My dad had a LOT of fun changing that first letter. 
Bowie was my first dog on my own, a catahoula, and I thought she had two different colored eyes (which later changed) after the amazing David Bowie. 
Maggie was because she looked like a cow (Maggie Moo, a mixed breed)
Bella, our husky, short for Bellatrix. (nerdy, I know)
And...
A local rescue just contacted me, the lady my husband was going to get a Catahoula puppy from for Christmas ended up surrendering her puppies because the mother dog got hit by a car and died. We're heading there in the morning to pick the remaining up to help nurse them back to health. 
We plan on keeping one, and we're wanting to name her Scout.


----------



## Pai (Apr 23, 2008)

Icesis came to us with that name. Nea is short for 'Neapolitan' since she was pink, brown, and white as a puppy, just like the ice cream flavor. =)


----------



## DustyCrockett (Sep 24, 2011)

Jacksons Mom said:


> Jackson was named after viewing his photo a week before I met him. Kept trying to come up with names and my mom and I, one night, watched the movie Walk the Line and loved the Johnny Cash song 'Jackson'. It just totally stuck and fit, and I loved it. I also am a big Michael Jackson fan so it worked in that sense too.
> 
> I am pretty sure I have my future second dogs name already picked out.  I have, like, three that I am really set on.


and I was so sure you were going to say "Jackson Browne"...................


----------



## Jare (Aug 12, 2009)

Nellie was a snap decision. I rescued her without even thinking of getting a new dog and I had an "Oh God, I have to call you SOMETHING." moment. I almost called her Lizzie but thought it sounded too "pop-ish" and the next thing that popped into my head was Nellie so here we are. I really don't like it and wish I would have thought about it more but oh well. She looks like a Nellie.

Biscuit came named, and she was a senior so why confuse her and change her name? We sort of did anyways, she is called Beagle more often than anything, for the simple fact she is a Beagle.

Aija (pronounced Asia) was just a name I came across and put on my list of names I liked. I was going to name her "A Capella" or "Monarch" but Aija seems to fit her well and I like it.

The dog I just recently lost came to me named. He was called Jack Daniels, but I dropped the Daniels part and just called him Jack.

For the non dogs, I have a ferret, two cats and a budgie.

One cat, Thor, I found wandering around and after no owners were found and I decided to keep him. For the first year or so I had him I thought he was a female, and that is exactly why I called "her" Thor, I like boy names for girls and vice versa. So in the end when I found out he was really a male I guess the name is actually correct. Although as a joke after I discovered he was male I started calling him Tina for the same effect.

My other cat is called "Soft", I have had her forever and the name is pretty self explanatory and sort of stupid lol

I got another chance to do the boy name for a girl when I got my budgie. It is a female budgie I rescued so I named her Commissioner Gordon.

And the ferret is called Mushu, for the dragon character in Mulan. I had another ferret I lost a few months ago and he was called Mr. Sweaters, and that name came from none other than a hilarious and great suggestion from ThoseWordsAtBest.


----------



## Max and Me (Aug 19, 2011)

I am unimaginative when it comes to naming dogs. If I adopt an adult dog I keep the name the same as it was at the shelter or rescue. When naming pups I like a short one syllable name. The only one named differently was Max, which was short for maximum overdrive. He closely resembled the tasmanian devil cartoon character when I got him. LOL


----------



## Daenerys (Jul 30, 2011)

My dog Legend came to me with the name. He had siblings names Spirit, Magic, and Valor. The whole idea was to name the pups after the father, Kralimar. So his full name is Legend of Kralimar (And his siblings are Spirit of Kralimar, Magic of Kralimar, and Valor of Kralimar)

Faolan is named Faolan because it means "little wolf". Its an Irish name. I had thought about keeping his name from the breeder (Avalanche) but I decided I liked Faolan better.

My cat Jaylan came with her name, and my cat Lucky is so named because he survived a several mile long drive in the engine of my dad's car.


----------



## DustyCrockett (Sep 24, 2011)

.............and my boat is Reservoir Dog, the name of Tarantino's first feature length film, although it is about neither reservoirs nor dogs. Legend has it that he named it after his 2 favorite movies, _Dog Day Afternoon_ and the French film _Au Revoir Les Enfants_ which he referred to as "that reservoir movie. The boat however is named for the reservoirs of north Texas and her fearless crew of dogs.


----------



## CareBearStare (Dec 19, 2009)

I kept Bear's name. I adopted him from the shelter where I work and he had been there for over a month before I took him home, so I was used to calling him Bear. Pixel was so damn tiny when I took her in as a foster, so that's where her 'real' name comes from. I have her down as 'Pixel' for the vet, trainer etc, but she's called Pig at home. She has a curly pig tail and makes weird pig noises.

Miss Kitty Fantastico is named after Willow and Tara's cat in Buffy the Vampire Slayer. Kafka is from Haruki Murakami's _Kafka on the Shore._ / Franz Kafka.


----------



## IsaacAsimov (Dec 15, 2011)

My dog's name is Jacqueline. My family and I nearly all have golden retrievers from the same family line which derives from our first dog which I we got when I was about 3 or 4. His name was Jacques. Jacqueline is the feminine form of Jacques. Everyone in my family keeps the tradition of naming our golden retrievers with French names. Some other french names that we have in our golden retriever family: Jolie (pretty), Belle (lovely), Pierre (stone).


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

I like Finnish names/origins for my dogs. Bubbles (reg. name is technically Kupla, which means "bubble" in Finnish) and Pentti (the Finnish form of Benedict - means "old man") came with their names, and they both fit them so they stuck. 

I got to name Kimma (like key-mah, not kim-ah), and my DH came up with the idea of naming her after the Finnish hockey player Kimmo Timonen who plays for the Flyers (his fave team). I don't like sports, but it turned out that changing the -o to an -a at the end of Kimmo translates to "little girl" in Finnish, and it ended up being perfect.

So we have "little girl" and "old man" LOL. And Bubbles, who is ridiculous and, well, bubbly 

My betta fish was named Berloiz after the composer, and while I'm a musician, I wasn't liking any music names/terms for my dogs.

My ferret, Nika, was also named by changing an -o to an -a. She was named for the best video game character ever, Niko Bellic from GTA4. She was insane, and we were playing that game at the time, so it stuck.


----------



## hamandeggs (Aug 11, 2011)

I like dog names that you can call easily - they have to roll off the tongue. Thus far I've named three dogs and only one of them was mine.

My parents' wirehaired pointing griffon, Monty - he's a noble dog with a noble nose, and it just suits him. His tail is white and my dad was planning to call him Flag because of that, but Monty was the clear winner. Short for Montague. 

Friend's black supermutt, Tucker - so named because he's got a white chest. Not the most creative name, but it fits.

And my blonde retriever mix, Biscuit - I got fixated on breakfast food names for dogs. I just think it's adorable. Think about it: Bacon, Hambone, Coco, Pancake, Muffin, Walnut...the list goes on. My husband really wanted to call her "Waffles," and I think that would be great for another, goofier dog, but this one is definitely more of a Biscuit. Plus she's sweet like a cookie. We don't take our dog naming too seriously.  The only potential drawback is that sometimes when we call her name at the dog park, other dogs think we're saying we have a dog biscuit and come a-running.


----------



## pi1otguy (Jan 1, 2011)

I prefer a little irony in a name. I named my girl Spirit because she came to me on Christmas day as if she was the manifestation of "Christmas Spirit".


----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

We came up with all sorts of ideas for Gypsy, and none of them were any good. Haha. It was a friend of my sis that suggested Gypsy. We tried it out on puppy, and it seems to fit. She's always dancing around, seemingly carefree and smiling. It fits.


----------



## Max The Beagle (Dec 13, 2011)

I was named Maximilian because it means "greatest". And maybe because of my Roman nose  or should I say roamin' nose....


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

I have always wanted a dog and could never get one due to allergies. We prayed a lot and my mother would always remind us that "to man things are impossible, but to God all things are possible" and it was a verse from Luke in the Bible. So we all like the name Luke and thought we'd have our dog named that. 

Finally after searching and realizing I had to have a hypoallergenic dog and seeing the Coton, things fell into place and we got our puppy 2 1/2yrs ago and yes, we called him Luke after the verse in the Bible. Because yes, God's timing is always perfect even if it's for getting a dog!


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Well Pip was crying out to be named Spot... and Pip is just an obtuse way to name a dog Spot (the spots on dice are called pips). 

Maisy, I just wanted a girly name and looked at baby name lists until I found one I liked.

Squash came pre-named and I liked it so much I didn't want to change it. For those who don't know, his litter was born the week of Thanksgiving (the DF "Pumpkin Pie" puppies) and all got appropriately themed names.


----------



## Puptart (Jan 25, 2011)

Kodiak (Kodi) - We saw a Kodak billboard and played around with the name Kodak but it just felt like it was missing something. So my mom says "Well, what about Kodiak?" and I gave her this crazy look and said "What the HECK is a Kodiak?" "It's a brown bear in Alaska" "Oh!" I squinted at "Puppy" as I had started calling him, at the time a 10-13 month old fuzzy stray we found wandering the streets and said "Yeah, he kinda looks like a brown bear. A real little one." And so that's how Kodi go his name. Kodiak Hurricane (he had psycho zoomies at the time) Jones (Just thought that last bit sounded good) Plata (my last name XD)

Gizmo - When we saw the picture my uncle had taken of him and Taz before we picked them up in Madera, he was so little like a little gizmo because he was just that cute! So, my brother named him "Gizmo"

Tazmania (Taz) - When I looked at him for the first time in that picture I instantly thought of Taz from Looney Tunes. My grandpa had even said he was a little spitfire who liked to cause trouble. When we brought him home the first thing he did was run around and run smack dab into the sliding glass door. He's always been a little kooky ever since. 

So, there you have it! ^.^


----------



## Trillian (Jan 17, 2011)

Acheron is the greek river of woe. It's also a character from a book who started off being forced to become a prositute, became a god later and then fell into true love.

Jetta came to me when I was trying to name her entire litter. I guess she's named after the car...Ive always loved the name

Tazzerin was just off the top of my head.

And Cain came from my favorite character in a book call "Masque"


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

I try to name mine something that is quick and easy to say. 1-2 syllables at most. Something that is a 'name' too. I tend to prefer people names. 

Summer came to me named. So did Rose and Bernard. Beau my mom named. 

I named Mia. Short, simple, easy to call out. It's short for Amelia Renee.


----------



## WheatenDaneMom (Nov 4, 2011)

hamandeggs said:


> I like dog names that you can call easily - they have to roll off the tongue. Thus far I've named three dogs and only one of them was mine.
> 
> My parents' wirehaired pointing griffon, Monty - he's a noble dog with a noble nose, and it just suits him. His tail is white and my dad was planning to call him Flag because of that, but Monty was the clear winner. Short for Montague.
> 
> ...


I grew up with hunting dogs and that was our mentality.... "Max", "Shadow", "Bandit", "Lady", "Holly", "Nikki", "Sadie", "Benny", "Hunter", "Chessie" (those are ALL of them...LOL)... ideally two syllabls that ends in a Y.


----------



## Avie (Jul 10, 2011)

Charis said:


> I have a co-worker who names his human children (with his wife help/consent) names out of popular games. It was an interesting conversation.


I can imagine that


----------



## DustyCrockett (Sep 24, 2011)

It's my belief that, as a practical matter, a dog's name can be as long as you want it to be, but only the first couple syllables really matter, and the second one doesn't matter that much, and the first syllable isn't all that important, once you get past the initial sound.

For that reason, I think names should begin with a hard consonant sound, like T (but not Th) or K or B or even Sc, so it can be said with full force and effect when needed. Mushy consonants like S or M or L make it harder to say the name like you really mean it. Vowels of course are even worse.

Still, it's a general guideline not an actual rule.

What about nicknames? When the westie (Scout) took up the habit of marking the furniture, we gave him a rapper name, P-dog Barker. I call him P-dog sometimes but he doesn't answer to it. But Tucker has started to recognize T-dog, but not his other nickname, Big T.


----------



## sizzledog (Nov 23, 2008)

*Kaylee* - named after the character in Firefly (though her personality doesn't match the character at all, unfortunately)

*Jayne* - named after the character in Firefly (the name is PERFECT for him - same personalities, same physical features...)
*
Revy* - named after a character in Black Lagoon, an anime (Name sort of matches the character... our Revy isn't as mean though.  )
*
Tallahassee *- named after the character in Zombieland. Basically, Talla is what dogs would eventually morph into in the event of any apocalypse.. she's built for survival. And who better at surviving an apocalypse than Tallahassee? 

The cats are named after artists... *Pierre*'s full name is Pierre Eugene du Semitiere, and *Jacque*'s full name is Jacques Louis David.


----------



## zdonBGSU (May 7, 2011)

I just stuck with the name Eddie came with at the rescue. I have a ton of girl names lined up but ended up adopting a boy, and I didn't have any boy names that I really liked for him, Eddie just sounds like a nice name.


----------



## Lunachick (Dec 18, 2011)

My sister actually named my dog. When I adopted her, she had kennel cough, she was very quiet and kind of lifeless, so to speak. So my sister suggested "Zoe" which is Greek for "life" to give her a bit more spunk. We had no idea what her actual personality was like so when she finally got over her kennel cough, and became...insane, we thought it was hilariously ironic and kind of strange that really, she didn't even need a name with encouragement 
For my cats, Misty was named after Misty Mountain Hop by Zeppelin and Piper because I was a fan of the show Charmed. My crested geckos were named for their coloring. Topaz is the color of the stone and Sienna's base color is reddish orange/brown.


----------



## jkliveng (Jul 7, 2011)

We rescued our guy when he was a "Nick", but we had just had a new friend come into our lives with that name and it was just not going to work out!! We changed it to "Mick" and he I know he loves it.


----------



## grab (Sep 26, 2009)

*Ginger* came with her name. She was 10 and we decided not to change it at that point. However, we call her The Elf or Elfles most of the time...she's very elfin in appearance.

*Julian* got his name simply because I liked it, lol. Not too interesting of a story there 

*Aesop* was named as we wanted a story type name to sort of go along with our late Chow's name, Legend.

*Goose* is named for Mother Goose (sticking with the theme)

*Newt* is named for a character in Aliens. She was a bit nervous when we adopted her as she'd been running the freeway as a stray, so she scuttled around a lot, sort of like the character, lol.
*
Nog* is named for a character on Star Trek as he looks a bit alienish


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

DustyCrockett said:


> So far I've counted 15 loosely based on literature (counting TV and video game characters), 10 with a musical connection, 7 based on physical/behavioral attributes, 3 geographical, 2 motorsports-related, and one food-based name........


Are you going to give an update?


----------



## Platykey (Jun 18, 2010)

sizzledog said:


> *Kaylee* - named after the character in Firefly (though her personality doesn't match the character at all, unfortunately)
> 
> *Jayne* - named after the character in Firefly (the name is PERFECT for him - same personalities, same physical features...)
> *
> ...


I think I love you, sizzledog . I really love the Firefly names, Jayne is just too perfect for a doberman! But I now have "The Hero of Canton" song running through my head...

My dog's name came from the Final Fantasy character, Cloud Strife. Reasons being that I'm a Final Fantasy/ Kingdom Hearts fan, both dog and character are blonde, Cloud was a pretty depressed dog with an unpleasant background (like the character), and we all liked the way it sounded. His full name has evolved into something like "Cloud Jeffery Q Wimpleton the Third", thanks to my brother. Thankfully, he only responds to Cloud. If I were to have picked a different name, I would have named him Calvin, for Calvin and Hobbes, since Cloud had a great fondness for carrying around stuffed tigers and causing trouble .


----------



## Mar0 (Aug 27, 2011)

I rescued my bichon, Toby, right after moving back to the mainland from Hawaii. I was all set to use a Hawaiian name but when I met Toby, nothing fit. Most Hawaiian names sound kind of manly and strong to me. I was actually hoping to get a girl dog and name her Pua or Lilo but that didn't work out. Anyways, Toby's name was Bradly at the shelter and I hated it. So I made a list...Charlie, Nalu (means wave in Hawaiian), Moke (pronounced Mo-key, means Moses in Hawaiian- my boyfriends name is Moses) and Toby. I really liked Charlie but my mother hated it. I didn't feel like Nalu or Moke fit. Plus moke (pronounced moke, ryhmes with poke, is kind of like a hawaiian *******, so I wouldnt want ppl to be confused!) My mom actually suggested Toby and said if she ever had a dog, she would have named him Toby. So much to my dismay, I took my mom's suggestion. She still feels like she coerced me into picking her choice...but really Toby is the perfect name. He is the sweetest and most gentle dog and I needed a softer name.


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

I don't like common names so I try to use something different. 

First they have a registered name. It usually has a theme or something to do with their lineage. 

Then they have a call name. I use "human names" usually based on the meanings and names I like which are not common. I use sometimes a name that is related to the registered name or has has the same meaning. It's normally not a word out of the registered name but sometimes it is, just kind of depends.

*Chile* I thought would be neat 
Her offspring has Chile in the name of some sort. 

*Pep*(her daughter) is called so because of registered name Pepper. It's short for pepper and always stuck. 

With the next generation I already planned to keep with the common name. I've thought of Chipolte Chile and Chocolate Chile (hope to be keeping a chocolate). 

*Ryu*(her other daughter) call name has to do with her grandsire. I was wanting a name with the meaning dragon.

*Nediva* I picked out from baby names means noble and honest. I think this is a great meaning and I like the name. 

*Zahava* I picked the same way, it means gold. Colorwise this fits a buckskin brindle red nose.

*Realm* it just popped in my mind and stuck


----------



## DustyCrockett (Sep 24, 2011)

Spicy1_VV said:


> DustyCrockett said:
> 
> 
> > So far I've counted 15 loosely based on literature (counting TV and video game characters), 10 with a musical connection, 7 based on physical/behavioral attributes, 3 geographical, 2 motorsports-related, and one food-based name........
> ...


Ok, 24 literary, 14 musical, 10 based on attributes, 7 food + 2 beverage, 3 geographical, 2 motorsports and one named after a car.


[disclaimer: excludes cats, birds, snakes, boats and other non-canine entries. Categorizational decisions were made on the fly and might or might not be forgotten by now. Yes, I invented that word on the spot.]


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

What category was Ryu under? 


*Santana* I picked because at the time it didn't seem popular and because of it being a music artist name. 
Now I've heard it enough there is even another champion APBT with the name.

Her children sired by Twister were named after storms or they have something to do with storms, I was keeping the theme to the sire.  

*Storm Chaser*, *Lady Twister*, *Dark Skies* for the girls. 
*Muddslide*, *Category 5*, *Twister Jr*, *Tremor* for the boys.

I was told Twister (my ex dog, he named him) wasn't actually named after tornado but because of his tail movements and how he would Twist around when playing and fighting with his littermates as a pup. His sister Scorpion got the name because of how she held her tail over her back pointed like a stinger when she was a pup. 

*Inferno* was named for his red orange coat

*Exile* is another that just popped in my head but I thought it fitting for an APBT. A breed that is becoming exiled (banned) across America.


----------



## DustyCrockett (Sep 24, 2011)

Spicy1_VV said:


> What category was Ryu under?
> ...
> *Storm Chaser*, *Lady Twister*, *Dark Skies* for the girls.
> *Muddslide*, *Category 5*, *Twister Jr*, *Tremor* for the boys.
> ...


Ryu was uncategorized...am I about to learn that it's the name of a literary character?

I like the meteorological themed names, especially Category 5, but I'd probly end up shortening it to "Cat" -- a pup would need a strong self-image to go through life with that name....


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

No just curious, some people ask if she's named after the street fighter character but she is not. I was looking for names of dragons, types of dragons, ect I found Ryu means dragon in Japanese.

Category 5 gets called Five. Storm Chaser actually here called the full bit. Dark Skies owner gave her the call name of Bella and Lady Twister got Rubia (spanish for blonde she was named after her color).


----------



## MightyAchilles (Dec 20, 2011)

Achilles was the best, bravest and most handsome of all warriors. Thought it was a good fit for my little guy, he is super super handsome. While not a warrior he is definitely pretty darn brave and pretty strong.


----------



## karrot (Dec 20, 2011)

Pembroke Welsh Corgi, named Karrot.
Boyfriend and I were driving 5 hours up north to Chowchilla California and we were pretty hungry. Tried to do something cute and unique. The color of the coat also matches the name "karrot" color hah


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

I tend to dislike human names for dogs... which is why both my dogs' names were changed from their originals.

Cadence was named "Dillan" by his breeder. I changed it to Cadence, after the musical term.

Lyra was originally named "Zoe"... but that was way too human for my liking, so I named her Lyra, after the heroine of Phillip Pullman's "His Dark Materials" trilogy. (Lyra, however, is the name of a Constellation which contains Vega, one of the brightest stars in the sky, and I really liked that about the name). It was really a toss-up between "Minuet" (the musical term), or Lyra. Minuet is a little hard to pronounce properly, so I went with Lyra. I still think that my next girl dog will be called Minuet.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

lucidity said:


> I tend to dislike human names for dogs... which is why both my dogs' names were changed from their originals.
> 
> Cadence was named "Dillan" by his breeder. I changed it to Cadence, after the musical term.
> 
> Lyra was originally named "Zoe"... but that was way too human for my liking, so I named her Lyra, after the heroine of Phillip Pullman's "His Dark Materials" trilogy. (Lyra, however, is the name of a Constellation which contains Vega, one of the brightest stars in the sky, and I really liked that about the name). It was really a toss-up between "Minuet" (the musical term), or Lyra. Minuet is a little hard to pronounce properly, so I went with Lyra. I still think that my next girl dog will be called Minuet.


I have always LOVED the name Cadence. Really really cool name. Lyra is no different, also very unique and cool. I have never met other dogs named those names, hehe. 

I was bummed when I started hearing more and more Jackson's, both with babies and dogs. I thought it was all original when I named him, LOL. But I still love his name and it totally fits him.


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

Thanks!!  That was my plan really, to find names that are rare... Nothing worse than to call your dog at the park and have 3 others come to you too, LOL! Funny enough, I actually saw a youtube video of an agility Cavalier named Lyra too! That was kind of surprising, lol.

I think Jackson TOTALLY looks like a Jackson, though. I couldn't imagine him with any other name.


----------



## chipin (Dec 21, 2011)

I named my Minipin- chihuahua cross Virgil, because his horoscope is virgo. Sounds funny i know, but Virgil suits him so well anyways!


----------



## Averyismypei (May 24, 2010)

I love humans names for dog and earthy names. So my sharpei is Avery Rain, and I love Audrey Hepburn so my Chihuahua's name is Audrey Lyn. I thought the Lyn part just flowed well with Audrey.


----------



## Daenerys (Jul 30, 2011)

grab said:


> ... to sort of go along with our late Chow's name, Legend.


Another dog named Legend?? So cool! (My papillon is named Legend)


----------



## McBee (Jul 1, 2011)

Although I had a long time to think about it, it took 3-4 days after I got him to figure a name. Wanted something unique and 1-2 syllables. Previously, it's just been simple names.

Stoich comes from the word Stoichiometry, a branch of Chemistry in regards to chemical reactions. I knew it from the automotive industry (Air/Fuel) and it fit my wants perfectly. It took a while to get over applying an adjective to a noun, but it became natural after a while.


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 25, 2011)

I got Trevvor off of a children's cartoon and it seemed like a nice "aristocratic" and "poodley" name. It fits him perfectly, I think.  AND it's fairly masculine, which is helpful when people ask me "What's *her* name?" and I reply "*His* name is *Trevvor*." :wink: Dusty got his name because when my mom first said she wanted a Lhasa my dad said "you want one of those dust-mop dogs?!" and so mom named her puppy Dusty to tease dad. Sammie is short for Samantha; the day we found her, my brother looked at her and said that she was a Samantha and it stuck. Pepper came with that name, I think her original owners named her that because she was so hyper...ya know, "peppy". I hate it, it doesn't really seem to fit a girl very well, but what can I say...


----------



## bowie (Apr 26, 2010)

My dog was originally going to be named Bowie (hence the username), but after a few days it just didn't fit his personality. I renamed him George after George Harrison, my favorite Beatle.


----------



## Ice222 (Nov 21, 2011)

At first I wanted to name my pup Louis (pronounced as Louie like the LV brand). My reasoning's a bit unusual, as I'm not a fan of big brands myself, but we named some of our pets based on brands in memory of my mother who passed away when I was 9. She was a bit of a fashion fanatic, she named me after the brand Chloe (her favorite perfume) and named our first cat Chanel. So we named our second cat Cartier to follow suite. I wanted a brand name that fits in with our naming tradition, that is 1 or 2 syllables, easy to say, sounds cute, and not too overtly "branded". Since Louis does not instantly make me think of a handbag dog (unlike if I choose the name Vuitton), and suited my criteria, that's the one that stuck.

I also started of thinking of names that I'd personally like, I used to have pet rats named Castor, Pollux, and Icarus (as per mythology, but also a nod to a Cirque Du Soleil show I went to with those characters) so I considered more mythology names, but none came to mind for a small dainty pup like a Dachsund. Zeus, Archillies Apollo etc could work for bigger dogs, but simply didn't suit him.

In the end I started thinking of other fictional characters I liked. I googled pics of long haired dachsunds and one of the pics I was was a dachshund in a doggie trench coat. When I saw it, I instantly thought what a perfect name Sherlock would be for a pup like mine. I've always been a huge fan of Crime, Mystery genre, and a fan of Sherlock Holmes. I was still indecisive between Louie and Sherlock as a name, but when I saw the pup and found out his littermate/brother was jsut named Louie by their owner, that made it an easy choice for me . Now I have fun watching the Sherlock tv series and re-reading the books, while enjoying Sherlock's company as he naps on my lap .


----------



## DustyCrockett (Sep 24, 2011)

........don't let the dachshund hear you calling him "dainty"...........


----------



## Ice222 (Nov 21, 2011)

DustyCrockett said:


> ........don't let the dachshund hear you calling him "dainty"...........


That's true. Even though he's small and will have silky long hair, he certainly doesn't think he's dainty. He seems pretty unphased by most things even fireworks, low flying aeroplane passing, and dogs who's heads alone are bigger than his whole body. "Size difference? What size difference?" he says. Even got over being scared of the vacuum by the 2nd time he saw it on.


----------



## Kibasdad (Jan 1, 2009)

Kiba got his name because he was like a furry little ninja land shark as a puppy. It seemed like more often than not I had 10 lbs. of cute with razor sharp teeth latched onto me somewhere.


----------



## Morgenstern (Dec 23, 2011)

Before i got Zelda, i was brainstorming names for dogs and almost every one i came up with was really only suitable for a male dog. It's not that i preferred to adopt a male (no preference either way), i guess i just prefer male dog names. XD So she went a whole day without a name, which drove me nuts because i didn't know how to call her to me. I considered lots but none stuck. She reminded me of a grizzly bear because she's big, brown and powerful, but "Grizzly" by itself just didn't seem right. So i tried to think of a name that it could be short for and came up with Griselda, so i could call her Grizzly if i wanted to, but mainly i would call her Zelda because somehow that seemed to fit, and the first time i said it she came right to me. It might also have been in my head because of my son's current obsession with "The Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess" on the Wii...lol


----------



## mymuttlycrew (Dec 23, 2011)

I have for a long time named all of my pets after southern cities because I am a southern girl and the only thing that I love second to my pets is the south. I had a car named Jasper, another cat named dallas, a Dalmatian named Dixie, a cat named savannah, ext. I named my mutt terrier mix Austin for two reasons. First reason is because I love Austin Texas and king of the hill. Two because I love the song Austin by Blake Shelton. Kohda is actually short of Dakota which is a truck I really like and Scarlet well her name is actually Scarlet O’Hara bc she is such a southern bell she is a little prissy girl and throws a fit if she does not get her way and or pouts the name was just perfect.


----------



## BikerMama (Dec 28, 2011)

Rascal after our favorite country band, Rascal Flatts.
Rowdy, because he was rowdy from the get-go.
Mikko, because my son wanted a Finnish name for his Finnish Spitz, and it is the equivalent of the english Michael. My son liked the idea of naming his puppy after the archangel Michael.
Bella.... I think she's beautiful.... and her mother's name is Swiss Mountain Luna something-something.... and I love to watch the moon thru the seasons, so, Bella Luna.

Can I add my cats? LOL Harley, for Harley Davidson, and Marley, for the Marlboro Man.... It's a movie- Harley Davidson and the Marlboro Man.


----------



## BikerMama (Dec 28, 2011)

Kibasdad said:


> Kiba got his name because he was like a furry little ninja land shark as a puppy. It seemed like more often than not I had 10 lbs. of cute with razor sharp teeth latched onto me somewhere.


i can totally relate to this!! lol


----------



## Wag_More (Jun 7, 2011)

I wanted to name my dog for both my homeland and her ancestry. I'm from rural Canada, and my dog is largely a northern breed. 

My husband wanted to name her after a Sun Goddess or a sun reference. 


We compromised and named her "Aura", for both Aurora Borealis (Northern Lights) and for its literal meaning of 'A glow of light' or 'halo' (sun reference).


----------

